# Info on Parker BB?



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi everybody,:asian: 

I was wondering if anyone could give me links to web sites with info on Brian Hawkins and others on "Kenpo Family Tree of Black Belts" (pardon me if that's not exactly what it's called) Tried some web searches but  have come up with little :idunno:  


Respectfully, KNC


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 4, 2005)

KenpoNoChikara said:
			
		

> Hi everybody,:asian:
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could give me links to web sites with info on Brian Hawkins and others on "Kenpo Family Tree of Black Belts" (pardon me if that's not exactly what it's called) Tried some web searches but have come up with little :idunno:
> 
> ...


You could try http://www.kenponet.com and check the flame section for articles, bios and a pretty extensive Kenpo Family tree.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Sep 4, 2005)

KenpoNoChikara said:
			
		

> Hi everybody,:asian:
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could give me links to web sites with info on Brian Hawkins and others on "Kenpo Family Tree of Black Belts" (pardon me if that's not exactly what it's called) Tried some web searches but have come up with little :idunno:
> 
> ...


http://www.kenponet.com/flame/tree/h/bryan_hawkins.html

DarK LorD


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanx, just what i was looking for


----------

